# Quick question, Buying Giant Defy 1 tonight



## Louisd (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm about to buy my first *good* bike
its a gift from me, to me for my B-Day
and I would love the opinions of anyone .. considering 99% of people on these forum has alot more expertise in the cycling subject then I do !:thumbsup:

I got a deal on a used *Giant Defy 1 2013* = whit no pedals, for 900$CAD = *825 USD
*the bike never crashed, and has about 3500km = *2170miles 

*I went to the local store, to try a Cannondale synapse and a specialized secter and a Caad10
I was pretty comfortable on all 3 I had no real preference, maybe a slight nodge for the synapse
I know everyone says that testing the bike is the best way, but for someone, that is new to a good road bike, 
( i am used of riding a frame to big, whit rusted equipment ) everything was a thrill .. hard to say for sure

so I was just wondering if It was a fair offer mostly 

My other question is. I'm looking to try clipless shoes for the first time
and, I am looking for a set of pedals that are a good (bang for your buck) that wont break the bank to much.
that can also be used whit, normal shoes from time to time if I go out for a 4km ride only (they dont have to be full sized platform, but something usable )

Shimano A520 Road Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles
Shimano A530 Road Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The price on the Giant seems pretty good, if it's in good shape. I think it was about $1200 new.

The A520 pedals do not meet your dual-use criteria. The A530 do, with a real platform on the other side for regular shoes. They seem to be generally well thought of.


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

Myself and many commuter I know use these Shimano m324 pedals with MTB shoes. I like them!
http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-PD-M3..._sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=127SM1V0RCJ4J7T1JWZF


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I use Shimano A530 pedals on a mountain bike that doubles as a go ride with the kids bike on occasion. They are great, light, durable, platform decently grippy for what they are.


----------

